# s&w sigma .40?



## Browning Fisher (Nov 21, 2008)

I was thinking about getting a s&w sigma .40 pistol. I will most likely be using it for target shooting, a second home defence weapon and maybe as a back up in the woods. Does anyone have one or ever shot one before. Any insight into them will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JW2 (Nov 21, 2008)

mmmmm.... terrible triggers. Not one of my favorites.


----------



## ButcherTony (Nov 21, 2008)

jw2 said:


> mmmmm.... Terrible triggers. Not one of my favorites.


+1.


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Nov 21, 2008)

chris.jackson shoots one, seems to like it


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Nov 21, 2008)

i have one i use as a ccw i love it although it could use a lighter trigger but other than that ive had no problems with it


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 21, 2008)

I have 2 and love them.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 21, 2008)

Subpar product from S&W. If you are stuck on the S&W line of semi autos, save a few more dollars and buy a S&W M&P - in 45 ACP. 

I am not a 40 S&W fan- for any purpose.

There is a reason that the Sigmas are selling for reduced retails- you figure out why.


----------



## knifemaker (Nov 21, 2008)

By all means upgrade to an M&P
Also there is a reason a lot of police depts. have switched to the 40


----------



## dchfm123 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah Get the M&P its not much more.  Another good pistol in the same price range "I have seen them for $449.00" is the springfield XD.  It is a great gun for the money.


----------



## GaRednex (Nov 23, 2008)

I have one and the only complaint is the trigger pull, but a gunsmith can reduce it for you. I plan on having mine done when I get back from Iraq.


----------



## Browning Fisher (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks for all the help and comments.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 25, 2008)

The wife got a Sigma 9 this year, our only issue is the size, it is a bit large for her to conceal so she got herself a Kahr CW9. The Sigma was $309 plus tax and she got a $50 rebate and two extra mags so $259 plus tax. I'm not sure you can find a better bargain in a new handgun.


----------



## sureshot375 (Nov 26, 2008)

I bought one for my brother in law.  The trigger on them isn't great, but I don't know of a better gun in that price range.


----------



## brkbowma (Nov 26, 2008)

I have one and yes, the trigger is not great, but for $249 you can't go wrong. I can buy two of these for what some other ones cost. For home defense it is a good, reliable gun. I would reccomend it at that price, it probably isn't worth much more than that. I gave $299 for mine three years ago.


----------



## sbrown (Nov 30, 2008)

Yea, for the price I can live with the trigger. Shot my first deer by handgun with mine this evening. The trigger is not as big  deal as the sights are to me, been hard for me to get used to the sights, mine shoots real low, I'm still learning to compensate.


----------



## returntoarchery (Nov 30, 2008)

+1 for the S&W M&P if you want to stay with a Smith. Other wise I'd check out the FNP-40.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jan 19, 2009)

I got one for a CCW.  I wanted something to keep in the truck and carry hiking, etc. and didn't want to spend a ton and worry about it getting stolen.  My only complaint is the trigger.  If you want a good gun that you don't have to put alot into it's great.  If you want something to be extremely accurate, look elsewhere.


----------



## Jesset289 (Jan 21, 2009)

You get what you pay for JUNK


----------



## MikeEast (Apr 20, 2009)

I got a very good deal on my .40 Sigma and it was indeed because the trigger was all gritty and wierd...

Being the clever sort that I am, I took it apart, figured out why (lack of that final machining pass or two cleaning up the sear) and fixed it. The hardest part was getting the darn lil teeny spring back in.

There are numerous spring kits and such, but lighter isn't always better in a DA, in my opinion, and mine has a nice crisp clean break to it now. For the price it's a nice little carry piece.

Mike


----------



## adin1978 (Apr 24, 2009)

Great gun.  Its a copy of a Glock.  After having a trigger job on both of mine SW9VE and SW40VE they are GREAT pistols and can not be beet for the price.


----------



## RugerNut (Oct 10, 2011)

Jesset289 said:


> You get what you pay for JUNK



Opinions vary! I have a SW40VE and like it very much.Sure,the trigger is stiff but it gets the job done! Oh,and it's made in the USA!


----------

